# Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's Fun House



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

That was 1995 WWF bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

*HEY KIDS, TODAY THE SECRET WORD IS...BURIED! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It's going to be really bad, it has potential to be incredibly compelling, but it's something that would need intricate writing and proper delivery.

WWE is incapable of that.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

An absolute disaster. Been a good while since I have said this, but I would be really embarrassed to show that segment to anyone I know in real life that isn't a watcher.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

He came back as Pee Wee. This shit is going to be so awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

if they go with a tongue and check type psycho like the movie funny games, it might work.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

He's Mr. Pickles. Wow, this is only slightly better than when he put a sock on his head and called himself sister Abigail.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

What?? Video please if you clipped it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

That was....that was....fuck I don't know my jaw is still on the floor from that.

I'm sure I'll say it was the dumbest thing ever and burn it with fire tomorrow but today......I have no fucking words.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

don't know if anyone watched season 1 of Kidding, Jim Carrey's show, but the gimmick seems to take inspiration from his character. i was definitely entertained by it. between him and zayn, we at least have a few interesting characters on raw.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*










Wow. :mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



prosperwithdeen said:


> What?? Video please if you clipped it.


added the tweet to the OP


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It was pretty dumb, but I can't deny that I'm curious to see more.


----------



## Penny07 (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I don't know has potential. It could either come across incredibly awkward. Or if they go in a more horror/psychotic direction. It could be compelling. Depends on creative.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Pee Wee's Playhouse gimmick is funny. But he will still be called Husky Harris, so whatever.

Maybe one day he can be the jobber version of 3 Faces of Foley.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

He used a chainsaw to decapitate a cardboard cutout of himself on a PG-rated TV show and in front of a supposed child audience. :done

To say I'm sold on the Firefly Fun House is an understatement. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I believe


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It's WWE. It will fail, no matter how much potential this gimmick has.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He used a chainsaw to decapitate a cardboard cutout of himself on a PG-rated TV show and in front of a supposed child audience. :done
> 
> To say I'm sold on the Firefly Fun House is an understatement. :lol


wonder if that is why the official tweet cut out that part ha ha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



birthday_massacre said:


> added the tweet to the OP


:monkeyHOLY FUCK MAN HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I coudn't even make it all the way through. Bray is done. There's no way WWE has the writing capability to make this work. 

WWE has literally gone from a PG rating to a G rating with that segment. Damn that was bad. :franklol:evans


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



prosperwithdeen said:


> What?? Video please if you clipped it.



Don’t fall for it, it’s time you can never get back in your life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



The Sheik said:


> It's WWE. It will fail, no matter how much potential this gimmick has.


yeah its like Vince did this to troll him and Bray could get it over and Vince will double down and ruin it, like he does everything, Like he did with Sandow for example.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This reminds me of Broaddus clay's build up; only for him to come out dancing terribly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



prosperwithdeen said:


> :monkeyHOLY FUCK MAN HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I coudn't even make it all the way through. Bray is done. There's no way WWE has the writing capability to make this work.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has literally gone from a PG rating to a G rating with that segment. Damn that was bad. :franklol:evans



I tried to tell you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

At least he should get Husky Harris chants again.

I'm pretty sure that isn't a good thing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



The Sheik said:


> It's WWE. It will fail, no matter how much potential this gimmick has.



What potential? To air on PBS kids?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



wkc_23 said:


> Someone brought this up on twitter. What if the puppet and the doll ends up being Eric Young and Nikki Cross? I'm gonna give this gimmick a chance, cause I'm intrigued.


this was said in the raw thread and that would be awesome if they did that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Chrome said:


> Wow. :mj4


Same energy.










And for those curious, no, I'm not ragging on Bray. Rather, I love how amazingly left field this gimmick is, as he, along with Lacey, are my two leading reasons to tune into RAW on a weekly basis for the first time in months.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



birthday_massacre said:


> this was said in the raw thread and that would be awesome if they did that



WWE is not that smart! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Oh dear.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It better get better than this cause it was really bad. This is not the gimmick I would’ve given him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



birthday_massacre said:


> wonder if that is why the official tweet cut out that part ha ha


They should've just owned it instead of pussying out like that, but oh well. At least I actually have a reason to tune into RAW on a weekly basis again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> I tried to tell you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO yeah I messed up


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Did we time traveled back to the 80's? Bray's gimmick is so WWE Rock n' Wrestling era. Vince is stuck in 80's, man.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It got a laugh out of me as I watched it live.

Honestly, it looks bad but after thinking about it this could work. They are trying to do something different with Bray rather than him doing his usual promos at least.

The puppet and doll being Young and Cross would be interesting if that were to happen.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Some of you probably have friends that know you enjoy wrestling and shame you for it. Especially in 2019. If they happen to see this shit, tell them you don't watch and haven't watched in years. Deny until you die. :kobelol




Slackly said:


> It got a laugh out of me as I watched it live.
> 
> Honestly, it looks bad but after thinking about it this could work. They are trying to do something different with Bray rather than him doing his usual promos at least.
> 
> The puppet and doll being Young and Cross would be interesting if that were to happen.


It could _probably_ (and I say that loosely) work with a different writing team and anyone not named Vince McMahon. Under the McMahon regime, this gimmick will die before MITB. There's no way they have the competence or sense to write for Bray here.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

WHAT.THE.FUCK.DID.I.JUST.WATCH.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Super weird. I’m intrigued. It’s certainly different.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> It's going to be really bad, it has potential to be incredibly compelling, but it's something that would need intricate writing and proper delivery.
> 
> WWE is incapable of that.


Pretty much.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It's campy, fucking ridiculous, somewhat disturbing, and made me sit here and say "What the Fuck" both in annoyance and surprise. 

... I really want to see where this goes, because I actually enjoyed it :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Im willing to give it a shot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

He's going to knock this out the park. It's the good type of erie. Split personality Bray can be a great evolution to his character


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

2019 Gooker Award nominee....instantly.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This was one of those WTF moments, yet you can't help but be a little bit intrigued.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

You know that meme:

"Look what they did to my boy?!?!?!?"

Yeah...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*








 @Empress ; @Donnie ; @IceTheRetroKid ;


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

The announcers didnt even know how to sell it on the way back..... came back to dead fucking air lol.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Is he playing some creepy pedo character? The heck did I just watch ?


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

If it’s one of those characters where he’s portraying a hero to kids yet there is subtle signs he’s a complete psycho, it’s intriguing and has worked before. Beyond that Bray could it off.

Problem is, this wrestling and it won’t work. How’s he supposed to establish this character when in less than a month all he’ll be doing is wrestling in 2 segment matches and the only link to the original vignette is he wrestles in a sweater.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

The only interesting character Bray Wyatt can play is "Windham Rotunda, the guy that impregnated Jojo". I want to know who that guy is. That has to be the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Ok, I'm no longer a fan.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It *could* end up very good...but could end up very very bad...


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

But is he a face or a heel?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, I'm no longer a fan.


Me originally a big fan of the Original Wyatt family and Bray as talent have to say.

END THIS MANS CAREER BEFORE IS TOO LATE!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

i dont see how this doesn't end up being anything but terrible


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Soul Rex said:


> Me originally a big fan of the Original Wyatt family and Bray as talent have to say.
> 
> END THIS MANS CAREER BEFORE IS TOO LATE!!


I hope he has the self respect to go to AEW. This kills his career in WWE as any kind of serious player. It's not even about being world champion, this character will probably never even see PPV. It's that bad. I'm glad he got a title run on the main roster before this happened is all I can say, because this is the point of no return.

I'm not supporting Pee Wee Wyatt, I just won't do it. This character is go away heat. I'll support the cult leader and the cult leader only. This gimmick is instant, turn the channel, go away death heat.

I don't know HOW this idea made it to the air.....but it's WWE, so I do. I'm sure Vince thought it would be funny to humiliate him.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Meh. I think wrestling fans are tone deaf at best. 

Camp and horror mash-up are very "In" right now. 

People will probably eat it up. 

I like it


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I don't know what to make of this. At least, it's good that he's no longer doing that same old, terrible gimmick. And since he's not good enough to be in the main-event consistently, this might actually get him over as a comedy act.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Didn't expect something like this at all :wow 

I think this is going to be a psychotic gimmick.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

i don't have faith in WWE but i have faith in rotunda. 

it will probably lead nowhere and he may up right back to where he started, but i look forward to seeing what he comes up with. the guy is a true performer and totally inhabits his character.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Was number 1 trending worldwide on twitter...for the wrong reasons in all likelyhood.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It was number one trend worldwide because people love weird, creepy, different shit like that.

Do wrestling fans not pay attention to pop culture outside of wrestling?

That's probably the most "in touch" thing WWE has done with an original character in a long time


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Ibushi Is God said:


> It was number one trend worldwide because people love weird, creepy, different shit like that.
> 
> Do wrestling fans not pay attention to pop culture outside of wrestling?
> 
> That's probably the most "in touch" thing WWE has done with an original character in a long time


Riffing on Pee Wee Herman isn't "in touch". That show is over 30 years old. Most of today's generation probably has no idea it was even based on that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Funny enough, this gimmick does have _some_ potential, but the writing in the WWE is awful nowadays, so I doubt it goes anywhere. If this was Lucha Underground, he'd easily be one of the most compelling characters on it.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

So how long does Bray have left on his current contract? I'd pack up and go if I were him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Randy Lahey said:


> Riffing on Pee Wee Herman isn't "in touch". That show is over 30 years old. Most of today's generation probably has no idea it was even based on that.


No one cares about the Pee Wee Herman reference. It's the creepy/campy vibe that strikes people. You don't have to know pee wee to be creeped out by what Bray's doing. The vibe is very much in right now. Weird is very much in right now. A dreaded white dude doing a satanic version of mister Roger's has more of a chance of getting people to give a care than some greasy haired bodybuilder who's only interesting trait is an Irish accent


----------



## jupio1234 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

0% chance WWE can pull this one
The idea of the gimmick is absolute amazing tho

When this gets absolute popular and becomes one of the best parts or RAW

Vince:









And for the people that think this is a kids things nah , it screams Adult Swim/Wondershowzen/DHMIAS mashup


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Ibushi Is God said:


> It was number one trend worldwide because people love weird, creepy, different shit like that.
> 
> Do wrestling fans not pay attention to pop culture outside of wrestling?
> 
> That's probably the most "in touch" thing WWE has done with an original character in a long time


If this was a company that wasn't booked on the fly by a crazy old lunatic I would agree. But we know Vince is gonna run this shit into the ground like he does everything else. This is going to end so badly that Bray will never be credible again without changing companies.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I'm in absolute shock. If WWE was trying to leave me speechless and having me almost falling off my couch to the floor from pure unresponsiveness from shock, they succeeded. What in the fuck...


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

So he's like a modern day Jimmy Saville?


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Just rewatched it. I think it MIGHT turn out okay, it's definitely meant to be straight up creepy with tints of dark to it. I think that each week it will get darker and darker, just my guess. 

You know what, fuck it I'm intrigued. I'm curious where they go with this. Hopefully it ends to a new Wyatt family with Eric Young and Nikki Cross.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

*I find it awful still. He is gonna get buried worse than before. Seriously does anyone think this character is winning any championships? No, this is a comedy clown jobber in the making. Dude is a better person than I am that's for sure to put up with this? Golly gee fuggin wiz.*


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I'll give this Bray Wyatt thing a chance. If he just becomes a light children's character then it can fuck off, but I'm hoping it has way more layers to what we just saw. I'm very intrigued but also guarded that this may become very cheesy.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Bray coming out to that theme song would be the greatest thing in the history of our sport.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I like this.

He obviously knows he won't be in the top star spot, so fucking go Foley and throw original characters out there to freshen shit up.

He can always go back to Cactus Jack, let him get his Dude Love on.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This can end up being brilliant, or end up being the worst thing of 2019.

There's 0 in-between lol.

I'm curious so I'll give them that.


Sidenote: Him holding the chainsaw to the sound of children laughing was glorious


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Yep I got nothing. I'm speechless


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Leave it to wrestling fans to crap on something based on a 3 minute clip.
No entrance, no in-ring promo, no matches...but somehow people already know it's gonna fail.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Is he playing some creepy pedo character? The heck did I just watch ?


Eldritch version of Mister Rogers came to my mind immediately. Someone else mentioned that it's reminiscent of Jim Carrey's role in Kidding, which is also quite apt.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Randy Lahey said:


> Riffing on Pee Wee Herman isn't "in touch". That show is over 30 years old. Most of today's generation probably has no idea it was even based on that.


and it doesn't cater at all to the current wrestling demographic, lol @ in touch.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



SirZep said:


> Leave it to wrestling fans to crap on something based on a 3 minute clip.
> No entrance, no in-ring promo, no matches...but somehow people already know it's gonna fail.


It's pretty easy to think that. When was wrestling most popular? AE right? What did AE have? It had larger than life bad ass characters playing major roles. Even the lower on the card comic characters (like Val Venis or The Godfather) were still about sex (or at least something edgy). People can point to Mick Foley, but no matter what character Mick Foley was playing people still knew it was Mick Foley who was over because of the stunts he was doing in the ring. Rotunda ain't over in that way. 

This character is not bad ass.
This character is too weird to be labeled comic relief.
I wouldn't even call this edgy. It comes off as someone trying too hard to be weird.

Who can this character feud with? What kind of promos is he going to cut? Being weird isn't being over. Being weird gets the channel changed by the viewer thinking "what am i watching...this is stupid"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

anything better than a return to his old gimmick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

*This is absolutely fascinating to me. I love it.*


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Other heels should turn up on the show. We need the Drew Gulak Reading Hour.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This does look like it could be a good gimmick, but WWE's history with Bray losing every single fued hes ever had ( well I guess he won against Ambrose) it will probably suck


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This thing could end good or might end badly, depends how Vince and creative can handle it, Bray with Buzzard character 6 years ago was looks good until they show no interest and Wyatts lost their momentum when Bray had feud with Cena.

I'm waiting at least 3 months before make the judgement.


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's pretty easy to think that. When was wrestling most popular? AE right? What did AE have? It had larger than life bad ass characters playing major roles. Even the lower on the card comic characters (like Val Venis or The Godfather) were still about sex (or at least something edgy). People can point to Mick Foley, but no matter what character Mick Foley was playing people still knew it was Mick Foley who was over because of the stunts he was doing in the ring. Rotunda ain't over in that way.
> 
> This character is not bad ass.
> This character is too weird to be labeled comic relief.
> ...


But you can't really tell what character he's actually gonna play. This was just a sort of re-introduction and pointing out that he is different now. We don't know if there's gonna be a faction, how things are gonna change by the time he gets in the ring, how he's gonna be portrayed...we barely know anything.
It might turn out to be awful, I just think it deserve a chance rather than people making up their mind based on a 3 min clip.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

People really relating this to Don't Hug Me I'm Scared lol. If it's WWE Creative we're talking about here, it's going to be just more cringey than anything.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I don't really know what I just saw.

I'm willing to give it a chance though as I'm really intrigued as to how this will translate to a live audience and so on via promos and matches. Anybody else then I'd put FAIL all over this but Bray has enough talent to make this work. I mean, we don't even know if he's going to be a face or heel yet. This is just fucking crazy haha.

Whatever this is, it's much better than the supernatural horse shit. I think. Only time will tell...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Said it in the other thread, so not gonna go in depth.

I like this gimmick. I like what they're doing. Basically, I see it as Bray either being broken and delusional, or (more likely) he's using this kids show as a way to get you/the kids to 'let him in' so he can control and build up the cult again.

It has potential, but knowing WWE they'll fuck it up. I'm interested in it, though.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

And the crowd goes mild!

Nothing is working. For Bray. For the company.


----------



## 343434 (Nov 18, 2017)

Genius.

We need more promos - we need more character.

Nailed it.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Crazy shit. Love it. This is gonna be so bad and so fun


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

While I'm certain that WWE is going to drop the ball on it, demented kid's show host isn't a bad idea for a gimmick, especially if it moves into giving advice to kids like it was the eighties but it's unnerving and wrong. In the right hands and with the right pay off it could be solid story line, logically ending with Bray as ostensibly friend to all children baby face champion a la John Cena, but slow revealing himself to be the same cult leader he's always been.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I’m interested to see where it goes. I kept thinking Kofi/New Day during in it and then how this could of been used to build Bray as his opponent. I guess it still could as they didn’t announce him on Raw, but they seemed to be parodying that with Bray’s delivery, the graphics and even his look and expressions. It seems like it is going to allow Bray to actually cut non-rambling promo’s too which is a big plus.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Scholes18 said:


> If it’s one of those characters where he’s portraying a hero to kids yet there is subtle signs he’s a complete psycho, it’s intriguing and has worked before. Beyond that Bray could it off.
> 
> Problem is, this wrestling and it won’t work. How’s he supposed to establish this character when in less than a month all he’ll be doing is wrestling in 2 segment matches and the only link to the original vignette is he wrestles in a sweater.


I mean ideally you'd have a large number of 2-5 minute Firefly Fun House segments shot and have those play before his matches to keep the idea of the gimmick in people's minds


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Just saw the video on YouTube

The Hell, Hope he's going somewhere with this


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I get the feeling he's going to reveal something and all of this will be forgettable.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

FUCK YOU FIREFLY

HAVE YOU LOST YOUR LIGHT

NOW I HATE YOUR WAYS

CAUSE THEY ARE JUST LIKE MINE

SO YOU HAVE LOST MY FRIEND

SUCH A SORRY END 

NOW I DON'T KNOW WHY

SO I CHOKE AND SMILE

SMILE


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

1 - There's no way I'm showing this to a non fan friend. Too embarrassed tbh.

2 - This could work but Vince will bury Wyatt again and again and so it's damned to be a disaster.


----------



## oxwizardo (Apr 2, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

He is 100x more embarrassed and terrifying than he was now. A character that looks subtle as channels that send subliminal messages to children, but a character that imposes deadly things in the sub message... Bray Wyatt, a great and dangerous, is coming, we have closed our eyes and are waiting with dignity and respect.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I loved it. It was so out of left field I couldn't help but be intrigued by it. It captured the right blend of campiness and creepiness. 

Of course, this being WWE, I expect them to drop the ball with it, but hopefully Bray can knock it out of the park and make it succeed. I even get vibes that this may have been Bray's own idea.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

well, 3 things.

1. they already made him seem goofy when they turned him face with matt hardy.

2. wonder what his entrance music would be now.

3. his "stale, rambling on" gimmick was terrible to begin with, so might aswell make him a comedy act now.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I don't get why people are bashing the idea of the gimmick the idea is actually really cool being an 80s kids show host but with a much darker edge. I fucking love that idea (then again I'm all for camp in wrestling so might be bias :lol)

Though having said that about the IDEA behind it am also wondering who in their right mind can trust WWE to execute something that needs a delicate balance like this well when Vince changes his plans on the fly. I don't have high hopes though if the writers get their heads out their asses it's a character with a lot of potential imo (and hell if it does fail hopefully it at least does so spectacularly so I can enjoy it in that sense :lol)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

so many people angry about this. I think this could be great. Maybe I'm being too optimistic, I mean I should know better this is WWE after-all, but it's different and I for sure wanna see this through. It's like a dark version of Mr Rodgers meets Don't hug Me I'm Scared.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Am I the only one that gets a sort of Marty "the Moth" Martinez vibe from this? Not the character in itself, but the way it feels so very disturbing and gross.

On the topic at hand, I have no idea if this will work or not. Probably not. And the direction seems pretty clear: unless he manages to pull it off so well that people start clamoring for a pedo to get a push, his shot at the main event is over for good. Sad, but at this point I'd rather know he entertains me and lose than bore me to death and still lose.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

When I first saw it i thought that was Otis Dozovic LOL

It might work tho, he might slowly turn into the psychopath again.


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> I loved it. It was so out of left field I couldn't help but be intrigued by it. It captured the right blend of campiness and creepiness.
> 
> Of course, this being WWE, I expect them to drop the ball with it, but hopefully Bray can knock it out of the park and make it succeed. I even get vibes that this may have been Bray's own idea.


Agreed and I feel this stuff is coming out of brays wacked out mind. 

Bray is one charismatic mfer. I hope they give him time, creative pull, and patience. The guy is just amazing on screen personality.


----------



## waylonmercylives? (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Where's Bo Dallas?

Yeah, I'm not feeling this. It looks like Pee-wee's Playhouse or any other children show that features puppetry and a main host.

Next week's guest will be Christine McConnell.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



waylonmercylives? said:


> Where's Bo Dallas?
> 
> Yeah, I'm not feeling this. It looks like Pee-wee's Playhouse or any other children show that features puppetry and a main host.
> 
> Next week's guest will be Christine McConnell.


The only thing that could save this albatross of a gimmick is if he has people on every week and beats them down in some sort of schizo type episode.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Maybe Bray watched a lot of Don't Hug Me I'm Scared






I mean if it goes the same way I am all aboard


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This will fail because the fans won't get it, just looking on twitter and people are saying that he is turned "family friendly" etc etc but what the fuck is family friendly or sane about him cutting a cardboard cut out of himself in half with a god damn chainsaw. Add into the fact that they had a creepy moment with those gloves that say hurt and heal. It's clearly going to try to be a smart take on a psychic kid tv host that so far has went over a lot of people's head.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

This will either be the greatest gimmick we've seen in recent WWE history or one of the worsr gimmicks we've seen in WWE history, literally no inbetween.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I have no words for this


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

:lmao At the people who thought Bray would come back in a predominant way and get a big push. You must have not paid attention to his booking for the last few years. I'm not surprised by this at all. The last time he was on TV he was stuck in a garbage tag team with Matt Hardy and going nowhere in the company. The ship has sailed on Bray Wyatt. I stopped caring about him in 2014. I guess some people are either deluded or like to torture themselves with their fandom.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Imagine putting all that work in to finally get in shape and they stick you with this garbage gimmick.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I thought that was awesome tbh! Not sure if the gimmick will work in the long term but that was diffrient, entertaining, funny and a little creepy. Better than anything else on WWE TV right now. Of course some people will just shit on anything and not give it a chance but oh well.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Hey, I liked it. Its way more compelling than what WWE has done before with him for most of his career.

Anyway, it definitely feels inspired by something like Don't Hug me I'm scared which for some of you older folk is a youtube series about a kids show, that starts off seemingly normal and then goes progressively darker, grosser and just flat out terrifying. I admire the balls of the WWE in trying to pull off something like that, although yeah it would require some great acting and writing. Not gonna knock it when it hasn't failed yet though.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

dunno whatll be funnier, this gimmick completely tanking and being off tv within 6 weeks, or him getting it over and then vince (and by proxy, commentary) angrily burying it out of existence


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

The idea is alright, with a good booking team, I could see it work but this is the WWE and I don't see much for him in the future. With his former gimmick, at the very least, he could still job and get a random push out of nowhere.

In one year, when he lost a lot of matches and doesn't have any storylines pushing his gimmick, I can see him being in a much worst position, similar to Adam Rose who went from Leo Kruger to being fired


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Gives me "Broken Matt Hardy" vibes. 

I'll give it a chance, because I like silliness in wrestling if it's done well. 

But like many have said in this thread, it's WWE so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

It's a horrible gimmick, but I love it because they finally made Bray Wyatt a joke character, the role he supposed to be playing.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

I like what I saw so far.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

it could work, but chances are they'll either script it so badly it won't feel right, or it'll just vanish when Vince forgets it exists.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Bray in the big blue house :mj4

He'll probably turn dark here & there but it looks very lame


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I thought WTF but as it went on i sorta liked it and cant wait to see where it goes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This guy will really eat all the shit they give him :lol :lol :lol :lol

He's not redeemable.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I appreciate where I think they’re going with it, and think it could be really good in the right hands, but I just don’t have any faith in the WWE of today pulling it off...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

The new face of fear is now jolly? *pukes*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

When I saw it this morning I thought it was some kind of joke. Just ask for your release already dude.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This gimmick was better suited for bo dallas imo.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

People think clowns are creepy - but child program hosts are creepy AF as well. Imagine a grown ass adult, especially a man, acting all silly and goofy as a character on a kids show. That's what Bray is. 

Good thing is this either works and it takes off or it crashes and burns and he'll be released in 3 months and jump to AEW where he'd have total control of his character. 

I mean do you think this guy is a well adjusted member of society when off camera -


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Wouldn't surprise me if a few people turned the channel thinking it was some kind of commercial.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Anyone read the creepypasta titled '1999'? Because I got vibes of that all over this.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Bray's clues!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

BCBW.

Blues Clues Bray Wyatt.

If his character turns out to be an absolute creepypasta kind of things then sure maybe that could work. Mick Foley experimented with his characters back then so maybe he wants to try something new. Then again, things are different now so I really don't have a lot of faith in it. I just want to see where this leads.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

honestly, i feel like this gimmick is going to be really good. its something different for once, and if anyone can make a gimmick like this work it is bray wyatt!


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Personally, I like it. But that is because I'm thinking of all the awesome ways they can go with this. They could totally make this over the top creepy. I just don't trust WWE creative to do it right though is my problem. I'll hold my complaints until they actually screw it up but right now I'm going to be cautiously optimistic.

My biggest thought during this though was how much of a missed opportunity the Wyatt Family was. In NXT, and the beginning of their run on the main roster, they were the coolest most refreshing gimmick that WWE had in a long time. Bray was on fire with that gimmick, but they did what they always did and used him to put over people like Cena and Reigns instead of making him the force that he should have been. Probably one of my top 5 "What could have been" cases in WWE history.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Loved it once i got pass my "wtf" reaction. It was creepy and has potential to be the creepiest version of Bray yet. Maybe im a fool for having faith at this point, but im interested. They definitely have my attention.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This could be absolutely incredible. Does anyone else think Bray is going for a gimmick akin to the movie “Split”/Glass with James Mcavoy? Where he alternates different personalities and gimmicks? We only just met this one. Could there be more?


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Same energy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u are a fan of this, and an elias fan... we are wrestling forum brothers!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

If anyone can pull it off, it's Bray. As someone who thinks there is entirely too much wrestling in wrestling these days, I'm intrigued and curious to see more.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

I think with his comment “let me in” we could see him turning eventually into a Manson type character. That would be cool. 

He reminds me of the bray that brought 100 kids to the ring singing “he’s got the whole world in his hands” to Cena. 

No matter what, that video got everyone to say either “they’re gonna ruin bray” or “this is gonna be awesome” and not a single person has said “I’m done, not watching after this”. The last few weeks since mania have made me question my long time weekly commitment but tonight’s show gave me momentum and reasons to tune back in next week. 

Lacey, Bray, Robert, Cesaro all had very good showings tonight and their characters progressed. 

And to top it all off hopefully that is the last time we ever see Alicia Fox in a ring - boy she was absolutely horrible.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It's Bray Wyatt.
They're obviously going to eventually turn it 10 level dark.
Everyone calm the fuck down.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I'm willing to see where it goes before I shit on it. He definitely sold it well. How "Creative" books it will be the issue.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

To be honest I'm seeing something more than just the kiddy stuff, I mean he taking a chainsaw and cutting the head of himself and laughing like crazy, and his gauntlets what did they say?, hate and hurt?, there is something there like he is crazy and a serial killer.

but seriously the lake of reincarnation did a number on him.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Personally found his promo last night absolutely hilarious, and certainly not in a bad way. If anyone can pull this kind of character off, its Bray Wyatt. WWE will probably pull the rug out from under him soon enough, and he’ll lose a couple feuds and end up back on the rubbish heap, but I’m intrigued to see where it goes. The potential is there.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Jersey said:


> The new face of fear is now jolly? *pukes*


It will eventually turn dark. Just let it play out before bitching about it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



The Sheik said:


> It's WWE. It will fail, no matter how much potential this gimmick has.


This actually could be something good, but then I remember its the WWE we are talking about :hogan


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

The "hold on now let's see where this goes" crowd need to have some perspective. Nothing ever goes anywhere in WWE, least of all Bray's stories or gimmicks.

I'm interested, because it's different and I've been begging them to do something different for years. But I have no belief in their ability to follow through.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I'm absolutely speechless


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



I AM Glacier said:


> It's Bray Wyatt.
> They're obviously going to eventually turn it 10 level dark.
> Everyone calm the fuck down.


Yeah, this thread is really exposing the intelligence level of some people. Labelling "G rated" "Pee Wee Herman" "Bray's ruined" "fucking children's show"... they've missed all the subtleties and layers to what Bray's doing.

The camera flicker, the gloves, the oh so brief changes in facial expression and tone, then in case you missed that, he pulls out a fucking chainsaw.

Whether WWE succeed at this or not is another story, but they are clearly doing stuff beyond the surface level of "Bray's a jolly children's host."


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



SirZep said:


> Leave it to wrestling fans to crap on something based on a 3 minute clip.
> No entrance, no in-ring promo, no matches...but somehow people already know it's gonna fail.


Don’t know if people think it’s gonna fail. Just think that they don’t know what to think lol


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

If they fucked up an ATG gimmick like the Wyatt family how likely is it they make trash like this work ??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I was onboard when I saw it live last night and I'm sticking with it.

Maybe it's too easy to please me with stuff in the WWE, because I'm so used to most WWE stuff being shiet...

Regardless, this feels different to me and like I said, there is more to this character than what we saw last night.

Even if EY and Cross aren't added, I'm still stoked for it. 

But I think he'll be adding mates to his new stuff.

Make EY look like that dino and Cross look like that doll.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I really enjoyed it, it's something different. 

This forum is basically 2 people like it and 10 people complain...about everything.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

It really doesn't matter. His career is already fucking DEAD, nothing can make it more dead because he has reached maximum death years ago.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Matt Hardy's lake of reincarnation done fucked my boy up.

Finally seen it. What on earth have they done? My God.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I said before that i didn't think he could be buried further. i am once again exposed as being far too optimistic in my expectations for wwe.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

But it's a FUN house..

Why everyone so sad?


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, this thread is really exposing the intelligence level of some people. Labelling "G rated" "Pee Wee Herman" "Bray's ruined" "fucking children's show"... they've missed all the subtleties and layers to what Bray's doing.
> 
> The camera flicker, the gloves, the oh so brief changes in facial expression and tone, then in case you missed that, he pulls out a fucking chainsaw.
> 
> Whether WWE succeed at this or not is another story, but they are clearly doing stuff beyond the surface level of "Bray's a jolly children's host."


There's also the intentionally creepy puppets, and him slipping back into his old voice (which is intentional as it's affectation to begin with).


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

What the hell was this? I was mortified for him watching this. 

I’m not sure how Bray feels about this, but my first thought was that he is being punished for something, because this is ridiculous [emoji2357]


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> I said before that i didn't think he could be buried further. i am once again exposed as being far too optimistic in my expectations for wwe.


Just wait til this fails, then they make him the next Funkasaurus.....


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

He's in really good shape, if he gets those legs lookin plump with this new gimmick I think it'll be great for his career. 











They did pretty good with the Bray Wyatt character for a long time. He can definitely make this one interesting. The children flooding the arena and singing to John Cena that one time was epic.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

All I can say is, I give it a chance. It's weird, but I'll give it a chance.

Will be funny if people find out this is 100% all Bray Wyatt's idea.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Brays video is now trending on Youtube with that segment. People are talking... so that's pretty awesome 

WWE doesn't usually trend with their videos. I know some of the Ronda/Becky stuff was trending, but this is Bray Wyatt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Just when you thought you'd seen it all on pro wrestling they manage to surprise you once more. Looking forward to seeing where this weird and wacky ride will take us!


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

People actually talking like he's just a kids show host and not setting up to go sicko mode...how do you miss it, it wasnt subtle, they shoved in your face that this guy is completely out of his mind


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

WWE will absolutely fuck it up.. This will send Bray to the jobber comedian role like Bo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

The more I watch it, the more I think I love it lol

I think Bray is going to knock this out of the park


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

What kind of PG era is this where we have a crazed man having a kid audience ?.. And im all for it ?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I saw the clip. :lmao

Honestly, it's in so bad it's good territory right now. He's an even bigger creep than his old gimmick. I don't trust WWE to keep it in so bad it's good territory though. They'll probably make it as bad as that whole Sister Abigail thing soon enough.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

One word: Awful

When is WWE going to Disney channel?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

talking about sister abigail, the doll name is abi soooo... yep there little things there, this could be good but I agree that we can't have faith in wwe.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

If Bray Wyatt can make this work DESPITE WWE's inevitable bad booking and creative writing, then that automatically makes Bray Wyatt the best wrestling talent in the world. Vince and his team will do everything in their power to make this as stupid as it can possibly be, but if Bray makes it work through all of that, then I will never speak ill of Bray again. He will have transcended sports entertainment and no one on Earth can ever deny his abilities again.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



McNugget said:


> The "hold on now let's see where this goes" crowd need to have some perspective. Nothing ever goes anywhere in WWE, least of all Bray's stories or gimmicks.


well to be fair he was playing the role of a villain. his stories technically _did_ lead somewhere, it just usually involved him being beaten in the end. then he would return to haunt his next target.

you might be upset that he never got a true main event push, or that he was constantly fed to vince's golden boys and vince's part timers... and that's all perfectly understandable. but bray was pretty damn over before he got stale and was a key player for quite a bit, so you can't say his last run never got him anywhere.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

I absolutely love it! And that’s coming from a guy who have never been a Wyatt fan.

For one- the old gimmick was never going to work. Wyatt doesn’t have the size and the presence of the Undertaker or Kane in order to make the “face of fear” thing work.

For two- having guys bigger and more fit than him acting all scared from his promos was dumb and made look everything fake.

Also there are too many guys out there trying to replicate some dark “badass” character and his old shtick wasn’t very original.

But THIS! This is something really fresh and different and it’s a gimmick that haven’t been done before.

A friendly chubby guy with a big smile talking about happy thing while deep inside he is still a crazy pshychopat- brilliant.

It fits his natural look great as well- a friendly harmless looking guy . This video was creepier and scarier than all his previous “follow the buzzards I am the face of fear” stuff he have done in the past. Especially at the end with the chainsaw and the friendly smile when he cut that cardboard self.

I for one can’t wait to see where this will go


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

People hated the New Day at first, too. Let's let it go beyond one vignette lol


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I loved the segment. Certainly wasn't expecting what I seen, and there's many different ways this could go. Whether main roster booking can actually make it work though is the next question. But that whole video package was great, and very compelling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



jroc72191 said:


> u are a fan of this, and an elias fan... we are wrestling forum brothers!












Have some rep, fam. :sk


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Leave it to good ole WF to bury something on first viewing, with very little else to go on. Do some of you give *anything* a chance?

I actually went from "what the fuck?!?" to digging it during the duration of the clip.

For my money, it looks like this:










meets










Mr. Rogers + Jack Torrance = potential for a great "good exterior/psychotic interior" persona. And if anyone can make this work, it's someone like Bray, especially if it's something he may have pitched himself (who knows).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ibushi Is God said:


> It was number one trend worldwide because people love weird, creepy, different shit like that.
> 
> Do wrestling fans not pay attention to pop culture outside of wrestling?
> 
> That's probably the most "in touch" thing WWE has done with an original character in a long time


Agreed. I'm going to give it a chance. Hopefully it leads to a push and title runs.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

There will be a swerve guys. Its obvious.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Some people seem to think Bray was saddled with this gimmick or intended to be buried by it but I see the opposite.

This had to have taken more production time & money than just about anyone else's gimmick on the roster. And honestly, I'd be very surprised if this WASN'T Bray's idea/concept in the first place.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

wow this is more creepy than old bray wyatt
i love it


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Bray Wyatt returns as a paedophile...


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> well to be fair he was playing the role of a villain. his stories technically _did_ lead somewhere, it just usually involved him being beaten in the end. then he would return to haunt his next target.
> 
> you might be upset that he never got a true main event push, or that he was constantly fed to vince's golden boys and vince's part timers... and that's all perfectly understandable. but bray was pretty damn over before he got stale and was a key player for quite a bit, so you can't say his last run never got him anywhere.


I agree, though I feel if he'd been allowed a big early win over either Cena or Taker it would have given his earlier gimmick a longer shelf life.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I'll give it a chance but to think there was a time he was pegged as the next top wrestler. To go from that to whatever that was last night is really sad.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

lol people believing that they're gonna turn it into something amazing.

It's the WWE's creative and writing team. Don't forget that.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

I thought the segment worked. I enjoyed it on an immediate level for its quirkiness and for how fresh it felt, and I think it’s going to play out in an interesting way - at least, it has the potential to. There will always be the miserable contingent of mopey cunts who want Bray to stay in his old cult leader gimmick, but that would’ve just been repetitive and, quite frankly, as good as that old gimmick was, it had kind of run it’s course. This new gimmick could be pretty good for Bray, based on first impressions.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, I'm no longer a fan.


You not liking something is hardly worth mentioning.One day you’ll surprise us all by not being a miserable little bitch about something. I mean, c’mon - change the fucking record - or at least give the gimmick a chance before you throw a bitch fit.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This segment that WWE uploaded on YouTube is #3 on Trending. Certainly getting a lot of attention.


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

As long as there is some creepiness to it I think it should be cool.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

#3 on trending ain't no joke

edit: 42K likes versus 5k dislikes for the "hurr dur bad attention" comments


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I legit question the IQ level of marks if they don't find this gimmick interesting? It's not just a Blue's Clue character, There is definitely something creepy about this character.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

The witch is called Abby
Holy shit


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This gimmick is on Undertaker levels. Either its gonna fail hard or its gonna be incredible. With it being Brey doing this im leaning more towards incredible


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

What the fuck is this? :lmao

That was the most entertaining thing i've seen from the WWE in a long time.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

He's still Broken. hahaha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

OK, I've had a day now to process this. And honestly, I still don't know what to think.

Bray needed a drastic change. Now, I was think more along the lines of just a normal guy. Kind of like what the ABA was to Taker. But this is crazier than anything I could have imagined.

But it's something that they're clearly putting effort into, at least for now. And Bray is so charismatic he'll make this work. And if they play up on the wacky and sinister stuff they could do, this could be a lot of fun. Or it could crash and burn.

We shall see.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Waiting for the inevitable Chucky remake commercials every 15 minutes on Raw as new Bray and his dolls are obviously a promotional tie-in :trolldog


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



45banshee said:


> This gimmick is on Undertaker levels. Either its gonna fail hard or its gonna be incredible. With it being Brey doing this im leaning more towards incredible


This is what will happen

It will start out incredible then the fans will get into it, Bray will say some catch phrase then Vince will see that and over do it like he did with the "whole word in his hands" thing and ruin it.

Vince always finds a way to take something great and make it shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I know some in here are thinking "Well i'm intrigued, lets see where this goes" don't be, save yourself the disappointment, its gonna fail and be god awful. Whatever potential you think this could have doesn't matter, WWE will drop the ball as usual and this will go down as what killed Bray Wyatt entirely.

I know you think this might have a demented dark twist to it at some point, and actually be good, no it wont, he will be an overly happy Peewee Herman knock off fulltime, there wont be any twist to it or anything. He's gonna be a goofy comedy act from this point forward.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Bray Wyatt is the best talent on the roster.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



SAMCRO said:


> I know some in here are thinking "Well i'm intrigued, lets see where this goes" don't be, save yourself the disappointment, its gonna fail and be god awful. Whatever potential you think this could have doesn't matter, WWE will drop the ball as usual and this will go down as what killed Bray Wyatt entirely.
> 
> I know you think this might have a demented dark twist to it at some point, and actually be good, no it wont, he will be an overly happy Peewee Herman knock off fulltime, there wont be any twist to it or anything. He's gonna be a goofy comedy act from this point forward.


Its not a "twist" because they arent hiding it. He takes out a chainsaw and laughs maniacally, he's got weird ass "hurt" and "heal" gloves on, he's saying creepy shit like "let me in" and "this is my special place where all my fireflies can feel safe". I can't guarantee it'll be any good because this is WWE, but its going to be dark and twisted without a doubt.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Adam Cool said:


> The witch is called Abby
> Holy shit


I'm not sure about that. It sound like Pammy or Pemmy, maybe Penny.

I played it a few times, it definitely sound like an "m" sound rather than a "b".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



floyd2386 said:


> I'm not sure about that. It sound like Pammy or Pemmy, maybe Penny.
> 
> I played it a few times, it definitely sound like an "m" sound rather than a "b".


i heard Abby, short for Abigail.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



birthday_massacre said:


> i heard Abby, short for Abigail.


That would make sense, but that's not what I heard. Hopefully we'll hear Bray say her name or we see it written sometime in the near future so we know for sure.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm intruiged. Maybe it will work, maybe it will fail miserably. Either way, it has my attention. Both will be entertaining because it will either get over or be Tommy Wiseau levels of bad


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

It will probably fail because Bray Wyatt is too smart for the average fan. People won't get this, just like they didn't get Daniel Bryan joining him.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Fucking awesome


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This is genius gimmick and with the exception of the people who are cynical because main roster messes EVERYTHING up, in something like NXT it would absolutely crush it.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I freaking love it.

Hopefully they won't butcher it like his last gimmick. He deserves better.


----------



## William 1 (Apr 24, 2019)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I like the look of it and think it could be pretty cool and fun although with WWE creative I'm really not going to hold my breath on anything


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

I think its amazing and all the credit in the world to him for losing all that weight and coming out with a new gimmick this bonkers. Regardless, its must see television for me. I gotta see how this pans out. Hopefully its the next Broken Matt Hardy or Socko.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Well he stands out then some wrestlers who don't have a gimmick at all. Lets see Orton burn down this funhouse lol


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This reminds me of the South Park Christmas episode they did on the Woodland Critters


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I really didn't appreciate having to watch this twice on both shows such cringe.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Fuck it, I loved it. I love his commitment to character and with Tom Savini involved with design I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Malakai said:


> It will probably fail because Bray Wyatt is too smart for the average fan. People won't get this, just like they didn't get Daniel Bryan joining him.


Man, it pissed me off so much that they made Bryan 'turn' on them after like.. one week. That should've been a huge story, instead they botched it cause people complained. Then Bryan wasn't even in the main event for a while anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

Wyatt channelling the funker?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*

This is the fine tuning of the character? If his finishing move is still called Sister Abigail I will laugh because that's the whole point of the storyline. *Wyatt trying to act normal only for a darker shadow to emerge and claim that Sister Abigail never died which will confuse Wyatt*, but then again i've given too much credit for potential in the past regarding other storylines. They had months to fine tune the gimmick and character but this is the budget acting and presentation we get? I mean can it be worse?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Reminds me a bit of don't hug me I'm scared... I'm a little bit intrigued but I also doubt wwe has the creativity to make it work. Also people judging this from purely the aesthetics.... You don't see the creepy tone? Oooo he's not all black and obviously scary so g rated lol come on now.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

I like it. It seems off the wall crazy, and he's the only one that can pull it off.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

The best thing I can say about it so far: at least it’s a change.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



Himiko said:


> What the hell was this? I was mortified for him watching this.
> 
> I’m not sure how Bray feels about this, but my first thought was that he is being punished for something, because this is ridiculous [emoji2357]


I bet you it was his idea. And it is a great idea, if WWE lets him run with it. His original Bray Wyat character was also a good idea and had they let him run with it more it could have been more over, or stayed over.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt's new gimmick Firefly's fun house*



birthday_massacre said:


> The more I watch it, the more I think I love it lol
> 
> I think Bray is going to knock this out of the park


The only question is will they let him.

BTW, once it slips into being a bit more creepy, I want R-Truth to guest star on it just one time and say "That's Not PG!"


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

He’s either getting a new “family” or he is going to gradually convert into his old self again despite his hatred for the old Bray Wyatt and for what Matt did to him.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

So they are basically ripping off that scene from the IT remake.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

The "hurt" and "Heal" gloves should be an in ring gimmick 

Where he puts the Hurt glove on his head and goes apeshit on his opponent, then once he wins he puts the heal glove on and feels remorse for what he did and hugs his knocked out opponentb


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Adam Cool said:


> The "hurt" and "Heal" gloves should be an in ring gimmick
> 
> Where he puts the Hurt glove on his head and goes apeshit on his opponent, then once he wins he puts the heal glove on and feels remorse for what he did and hugs his knocked out opponentb


Either that or he wears both and his demeanor changes when he puts one or the other up to his ear like in the short.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if the hurt and heal gloves are inspired by the love and hate knuckle tattoos in Cape Fear.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

WTF is this shit.... he reminds me of Mr Tumble from CBeebies.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

That was... disturbing.

I LOVE IT

Way too creepy to be directed to kids. There is no way they go through with it without watering it down to nothing.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy shit this week's episode was great!

Also, I stand corrected, the witch's name is Abby. She's a sociopath.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> I wonder if the hurt and heal gloves are inspired by the love and hate knuckle tattoos in Cape Fear.


It has to be, the character is very much informed by Waylon Mercy and Max Cady. The doctor talking about Bray Wyatt was Doctor Mercy, too. I thought it was great, blew that boring contract signing out the water.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I didn't watch Raw last night, but I watched Brays segment it on YouTube, its about the only thing I am interested in seeing each week now.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Best thing on RAW right now.

You wanted a real CHARACTER, there it is !

Bray is really good.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Honestly I'm really digging this at the moment


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

When I first saw last weeks episode, I was like "oh shit...." 

Bray is probably the ONLY talent on the roster capable of pulling this off and I'm VERY intrigued


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I wasn’t sure how to take this weeks one, I guess they’ll reshow it again on Wednesday. I’m intrigued with where they are going and I completely condone going for vignettes to get character development over but I think it’s getting to the point of maybe one more week then Bray has to get in ring and take the next step with this. He doesn’t have to necessarily wrestle yet, just I worry Vince and co will see the puppets aspect as comedy rather than the darker undertones.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So everybody hated Bray Wyatt when he was actually great, but now that he's doing a retarded Mr. Rogers gimmick people like him? 

What is wrong with this place?

Also, I told you people the whole time he had talent. Nobody listened to me. Everybody wanted to believe that he sucked because he lost a shitload of times.....


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So everybody hated Bray Wyatt when he was actually great, but now that he's doing a retarded Mr. Rogers gimmick people like him?
> 
> What is wrong with this place?
> 
> Also, I told you people the whole time he had talent. Nobody listened to me. Everybody wanted to believe that he sucked because he lost a shitload of times.....


Kudos. You saw obvious talent in Bray Wyatt. You think you're special?

I saw it in Husky Harris.

What's wrong with this place? Negative Nellys like you. You claim to see this man's talent but are refusing to give him a chance with this gimmick, one that he himself probably had a hand in making.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Its honestly amazing. Thats really all I have to say about it.

I popped at "Whats up, Bray! You paintin' over there, dude?"


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:trash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

floyd2386 said:


> Kudos. You saw obvious talent in Bray Wyatt. You think you're special?


On this forum, that practically makes me a prophet. You should've seen the way people turned on him.....through NO fault of his own. It was all Vince and the booking team. Week after week after week, everyone insisted he had no talent solely because he lost. It's what this forum does. You can't have talent if you're not pushed, this forum just won't allow it.



> What's wrong with this place? Negative Nellys like you. You claim to see this man's talent but are refusing to give him a chance with this gimmick, one that he himself probably had a hand in making.


I refuse to believe that Bray Wyatt had a hand in creating something this stupid. If he did, he's got worse ideas than I've given him credit for. This has Vince written all over it. Vince ruined the Bray Wyatt gimmick, so in his mind, he had to think of something else, and the easiest thing in the world for someone like Vince is to humiliate the guy. He gets off on burying people.

Just because you like a talent doesn't mean you have to enjoy every stupid thing WWE puts on television. This is a horrible gimmick. I know because I've seen the vignettes against my better judgment. I call that "giving it a chance". And it sucks. It makes Bray Wyatt look like a god damn idiot. He'll be lucky to even get a PPV match with something this blatantly undercard and goofy.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is just bad in every way. Then again so was his other gimmick. Bray just sucks period


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I've always liked Bray Wyatt. I was skeptical of this new nonsense to begin with but if anyone can pull something this batshit weird and creepy off and make it even kind of work it's him so I'm prepared to give everyone involved the benefit of the doubt for now and see where this goes.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cringe again enough said.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So everybody hated Bray Wyatt when he was actually great, but now that he's doing a retarded Mr. Rogers gimmick people like him?
> 
> What is wrong with this place?
> 
> Also, I told you people the whole time he had talent. Nobody listened to me. Everybody wanted to believe that he sucked because he lost a shitload of times.....


Nope. Still hate him. Any sort of cult leader/supernatural being/weirdo gimmick he can do is just cringe, it has nothing to do with a Win/loss record.
There were stories about how he had "creative control" over the Bray Wyatt character, and he failed miserably.
- Time to ditch Wyatt and go back to Husky Harris. At least he didn´t do anything lame (in fact, he didn´t do much at all)


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Nope. Still hate him. Any sort of cult leader/supernatural being/weirdo gimmick he can do is just cringe, it has nothing to do with a Win/loss record.
> There were stories about how he had "creative control" over the Bray Wyatt character, and he failed miserably.
> - Time to ditch Wyatt and go back to Husky Harris. At least he didn´t do anything lame (in fact, he didn´t do much at all)


I'd love Husky Harris more than anything he's been doing as Bray Wyatt.

Let him be a fugly fat jobber that loses every week, the role he deserved to play.

I don't understand people who thinks that he's cool or creepy. What's so creepy about this guy? Are you 5 years old or what? thinking that he's creepy?


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I am loving this, if not just for all the potential it has. The key thing here will be to not do the same mistake as they did earlier with having him lose all the time. His in-ring booking is gonna be the death or emergence of him. 

I love how everything ties into his past as Bray Wyatt the eater of worlds. There is also this little thing I can't fully shake where it seems that he is playing a role, but he is so twisted that to him he comes of as a "good guy" when he chainsaw's the head of his previous self which kinda just exposes to everyone else that what he thinks would be normal and applaudable behavior just shows to everyone he doesn't really understand what being good means, because he's not really capable of it. To me, if that's their/his intention with this, it just goes another level deeper on his character and his true insanity and just pure evil... I love it


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

I dont care what anybody says... Bray is hands down the best character to come out of the WWE the last 10 years or so. The WWE just happened to ruin him and like sheep you guys turned on him.

I’ll miss the old cult leader character he portrayed but this new character is quite interesting and I cant wait to see more


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So everybody hated Bray Wyatt when he was actually great, but now that he's doing a retarded Mr. Rogers gimmick people like him?
> 
> What is wrong with this place?
> 
> Also, I told you people the whole time he had talent. Nobody listened to me. Everybody wanted to believe that he sucked because he lost a shitload of times.....


The majority hated Bray Wyatts direction. Everyone was just sick of him giving the same stale promos and then eating pins. He was beyond stale.

They were going to have him act like he was possessed by his sister just so Balor could beat him too. He had a boring feud with Matt Hardy and then "Deleter of Worlds" was just a bandaid to the problem of him being stale.

Those wanting to see Bray do something different and are liking the Firefly Funhouse so far are being consistent with their their opinions.

Most people knew that he had talent. No one needed you to state the obvious. Anyone saying that he sucked are the few that are clueless.

Also, anyone calling for "Husky Harris" to return is living on nostalgia because that was pure garbage back in his NXT/Nexus days.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Lmao people saying they liked Husky more than Bray.

You don't believe that shit yourselves.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Soul Rex said:


> Lmao people saying they liked Husky more than Bray.
> 
> You don't believe that shit yourselves.


Dude... He was a f'n Tank with a Ferrari engine! Whats not to like. /s


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

I am of the opinion this gimmick is too dramatic a change for Bray considering what he's been portraying for the majority of his main roster run thus far. It could work given the proper direction, a steady amount of build-up, and the right opponents for him to feud with. That being said, as per the norm when WWE attempts to do something different, I'm not quite holding out a ton of hope that they won't stick this gimmick in the wood chipper after enough time has passed.

Obviously the biggest fears surrounding this gimmick is what it means for Bray's future, as well as WWE screwing it up anyway, in spite of what potential it may have held. If one can look past their (just) phobias in this case to see what could even be the birth of a modern-day, Mick Foley style of split personas, this might just be the gimmick of the year...a saying I believed to be dead in the wrestling state of 2019.

To sum up, I don't expect this gimmick to amount to much in all honesty given WWE's track record, but like most things, I WILL go into this with an open mind if nothing else.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

gimmick seems interesting but it has Vince written all over it i mean yawee zowie?? you can bet the house the senile old man told him to include that shit and its gonna be worst if his character picks up steam with the audience


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Dude... He was a f'n Tank with a Ferrari engine! Whats not to like. /s


Ugh. I hated that moniker with a passion. A tank with a Ferrari engine would be extremely slow, underpowered, fragile and unreliable.

Sorry, mini rant over.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This gimmick has potential.

It should lead to a face Bray Wyatt vs. heel Sami Zayn feud.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

its dreadful....but at least its different and therefore has some kind of potential......now we just wait for vince to prove it is just dreadful because lets face it, vince isnt subtle and will annoy people with it after a couple of weeks. Much like what happened with the broken matt hardy "laughing" crap. 

They latch onto one thing and hit people over the head with it until that appealing aspect is just annoying.

vince is like a guy telling a joke, people laugh and he turns around and tells it again expecting people to react in the same way.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I never thought I would see a kids show host type gimmick get over.


----------

